# Rockford Fosgate Factory Sub Box



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

Just got mine in...had to fix a small tear in the surround with my pliable sealant. Worked out good. Well...when I had the speaker out...I noticed its set up as a DVC.
I see the plug on the side has red/black for positive and negative. Would the white/grey be the same? White positive and grey negative?

Any info would help?
thanks


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

that is a good ?... i ran some monster cable from my amp to the sub box for greater sound output and have never seen white/grey speaker wire...how does the new sub sound?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

supralative said:


> Just got mine in...had to fix a small tear in the surround with my pliable sealant. Worked out good. Well...when I had the speaker out...I noticed its set up as a DVC.
> I see the plug on the side has red/black for positive and negative. Would the white/grey be the same? White positive and grey negative?
> 
> Any info would help?
> thanks


According to the factory service manual, there are four wires going to the RF subwoofer from the amplifier. The wiring corresponds to the rear left/right audio channels.

Rear Left + White
Rear Left - Gray
Rear Right + Orange
Rear Right - Negative

Never heard anyone say it was a DVC before. The FSM doesn't really show whether it is or not. Interesting...


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

top_shelf
not sure yet
had to fix the surround last night
it worked out real good
still extremely pliable
look at the factory plug
you will actually see four leads from that plug
red/black and white/grey


msubullyfan
yea if you remove the speaker you
see both sets of leads going into the voicecoils
they come from crossovers mounted inside the box
thanks for the info
glad to know that what i thought was the polarities was
right after all


will let you guys know soon how it sounds


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

well
hooking it up in stereo its ok
i turn the sound up abit higher without the distortion 
setting in so soon
if you compare same sound levels
the two 8's were better
i am gonna parallel the DVC's and see how it sounds tomorrow

if i dont like it...i guess i will put it up for sale
i went ahead and just cut the wires loose from the harness
and soldered on some 14G wire as my leads


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

where did you end up putting your sub box? thats weird that your not getting good sound, my single 10" fosgate sounds great hooked up to the Blaupunkt amp...


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

i just set mine towards the driver side abit
it sounds decent but it just doesnt hit and sound
the why i am used to stuff sounding
granted these are the smallest subs i have worked with
i am used to running 12's 

well its up for sale
anyone want it???

guess i will put it up for sale in this section if its ok


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Pics, model year (1st/2nd gen?), price and location would be good.


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

still here
need to move it out
any offers??


----------

